# PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Dezember 2011)

*PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben! gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!


----------



## Fatalii (9. Dezember 2011)

*PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Liebend gerne würde ich mich bewerben, jedoch ist Fürth zu weit weg von Essen.
Wie wäre es mit einem Zweitbüro im Ruhrgebiet? 

MfG


----------



## Blutengel (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Haaach, das würd mich echt interessieren,......... aber da gibts n paaar Dinge die ich net erfüllen kann......


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Liebend gerne würde ich mich bewerben, jedoch ist Fürth zu weit weg von Essen.
> Wie wäre es mit einem Zweitbüro im Ruhrgebiet?
> 
> MfG


 
Du wärst nicht der Erste, der für den Job umzieht.  Spontan fällt mir keiner ein, der einfach "rüberlaufen" konnte, das sind alles Pilgerer. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## WallaceXIV (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn ihr noch ca. 1 Jahr warten könnt, bin ich euer Mann.


----------



## Henner (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du wärst nicht der Erste, der für den Job umzieht.  Spontan fällt mir keiner ein, der einfach "rüberlaufen" konnte, das sind alles Pilgerer.


 Ganz recht! Manche kamen sogar aus dem hohen Norden - und zogen nach _Bayern_. Freiwillig! Es lohnt sich, Leute.


----------



## PCGH_Eric (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein  Ihr bietet meinen Traumjob an, nachdem ich fast ein Jahr lang gesucht habe und nun erst in Frankfurt untergekommen bin. Na ja... Pech für euch  Ich hätte euch liebend gerne und kompetent verstärkt. 

Ich wünsche euch gute Bewerber und ein tolles neues Mitglied in der Familie PCGH. Es war echt nais bei euch als Praktikant und ich denke doch, dass ihr einen guten Kandidaten auswählen werdet.


----------



## jules.m (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

verdammt, was mach ich jetz? soll ich mein elektrotechnik studium hinschmeissen für meinen traumjob??


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Interesse bestünde schon, nur denke ich das meine Schreibe zu schlecht ist.
Weiterhin bin ich grad noch anderweitig verhindert.


----------



## Err0r (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

*jules.m* nen studium hinschmeißen für so nen job/ausbildung? ^^
meinste das ernst?


----------



## TerrorTomato (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

 Spielt es hierbei keine Rolle welchen Schulabschluss mitbringen muss??


----------



## jules.m (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

naja, geil wärs schon  studier ja erst 2 jahre. wobei ich dann halt von wien nach deutschland umziehen müsste, da scheiterts dann wohl dran


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Henner schrieb:


> Ganz recht! Manche kamen sogar aus dem hohen Norden - und zogen nach _Bayern_. Freiwillig! Es lohnt sich, Leute.


 
Sagt ausgerechnet der, der sich ganz schnell wieder verkrümelt hat 

Ich würde jedenfalls auch mitmachen - aber auch nur bis zur Elbe, nicht in Süddeutschland. (ansonsten müsste PCGH das Volontärtaschengeld schon so gut aufstocken, dass ich meine Freundin nicht nur mitnehmen, sondern auch für Bayern entschädigen kann  )


----------



## WallaceXIV (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Mach das Studium lieber erst mal zu Ende. Mach ich auch so. Danach kannste immer noch Volontär werden.


----------



## Slipknot79 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Umziehen für ne gratis-Arbeit? Gehts noch?


----------



## Slipknot79 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Mach das Studium lieber erst mal zu Ende. Mach ich auch so. Danach kannste immer noch Volontär werden.


 

Wenn du nen MINT Studium abschließt, wirst du alles arbeiten nur nicht gratis  Da kannst du über Familie, Haus, Versicherungen und nen dickes Auto reden. Ohne Studium wirst du durch gratis Arbeit bei PCGH abgestraft.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Gratis? Huh? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Slipknot79 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gratis? Huh?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

Ich lebe in Österreich: Volontariat


*"Situation in Österreich [Bearbeiten]*

 Während in Deutschland unter einem Volontariat prinzipiell eine  längerfristige Ausbildung verstanden wird, existiert hingegen in  Österreich keine typische redaktionelle Journalistenausbildung, so dass  der Begriff "Volontariat" zumeist synonym zu dem Begriff "Praktikum"  verwendet wird, was zu Verständnisproblemen führen kann. Am ehesten  entspricht in Österreich die Stelle eines so genannten  Redaktionsaspiranten der eines deutschen Volontärs.[1] "

(In Österreich sind Vulgärate  in der Regel unbezahlt)



Wir sind in der EU, also muss die Stellenanzeige Ösi-Tauglich sein


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Danke für die Info, aber das wäre doch auch ohne deine obige Aussage gegangen, die harsch und scheinbar eindeutig aussagt, dass wir eine kostenlose Arbeitskraft suchen.  Natürlich gibt's bei uns im Volontariat Geld.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Für mich ist eine Arbeit die Spaß macht wichtiger als Geld. Von daher könnte ich mir das "trotz" Studium gut vorstellen, aber ich brauch noch bis nächsten Herbst.


----------



## XD-User (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Das wäre ja meine Traumausbildung *_____*
Nur leider werde ich erst nächstes Jahr 18 -.-

Hoffentlich werden auch nächstes Jahr Leute bei PCGH gebraucht. Dann würde ich mich sofort bewerben.
Wenn ich wüsste wie ich dort unterkomme :/


----------



## cl55amg (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Eric schrieb:


> Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein  Ihr bietet meinen Traumjob an, nachdem ich fast ein Jahr lang gesucht habe und nun erst in Frankfurt untergekommen bin. Na ja... Pech für euch  Ich hätte euch liebend gerne und kompetent verstärkt.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch gute Bewerber und ein tolles neues Mitglied in der Familie PCGH. Es war echt nais bei euch als Praktikant und ich denke doch, dass ihr einen guten Kandidaten auswählen werdet.


 
Wilkommen in Frankfurt 
Was macht man denn so in Frankfurt im journalistischen Bereich, wenn davor bei PCGH war?


----------



## e4syyy (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung kommt!

Gibt es Arztpraxen in der nähe wo sich meine Frau als MFA bewerben könnte? Wenn dann würden wir zusammen umziehen! Nur vom Azubi Gehalt ist eine eigene Wohnung auch nicht möglich denk ich mal.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ja, auch die meisten Franken suchen hin und wieder einen Arzt auf.  Vom Volontärsgehalt kann man sich allerdings problemlos eine eigene Wohnung leisten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Und sogar manchmal etwas zum Essen (z. B. Buttergemüse).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja, auch die meisten Franken suchen hin und  wieder einen Arzt auf.  Vom Volontärsgehalt kann man sich allerdings  problemlos eine eigene Wohnung leisten.





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und sogar manchmal etwas zum Essen (z. B. Buttergemüse).


 
Made my Wochenanfang


----------



## HAWX (12. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, auch die meisten Franken suchen hin und wieder einen Arzt auf.  Vom Volontärsgehalt kann man sich allerdings problemlos eine eigene Wohnung leisten.



Nur mal so sind die Wohnungen in Süddeutschland so günstig oder wie ist das möglich?

Der durchschnittliche Azubi verdient ja im ersten Jahr so zwischen 600-800 Euro, da bleibt für eine Wohnung ja nicht viel über.


----------



## Slipknot79 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Nur mal so sind die Wohnungen in Süddeutschland so günstig oder wie ist das möglich?
> 
> Der durchschnittliche Azubi verdient ja im ersten Jahr so zwischen 600-800 Euro, da bleibt für eine Wohnung ja nicht viel über.


 

Wieso? Für 25m2 wird es schon reichen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Nur mal so sind die Wohnungen in Süddeutschland so günstig oder wie ist das möglich?
> 
> Der durchschnittliche Azubi verdient ja im ersten Jahr so zwischen 600-800 Euro, da bleibt für eine Wohnung ja nicht viel über.


 
Das ist keine Lehrstelle, sondern ein Volontariat. Das sind die Bezüge deutlich höher.


----------



## Apek (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Zum Thema Wohnungskosten. Ich wohne derzeit in Nürnberg, also direkt neben Fürth (sind ja ineinander gewachsen die Städte). Wohne in einer ordentlichen, ruhigen und sauberen Gegend in der Nordstadt und zahle knapp 190€ kalt für 28qm, mit Strom, Gas und Wasser komme ich auf etwa 320€ im Monat.


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Apek schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wohnungskosten. Ich wohne derzeit in Nürnberg, also direkt neben Fürth (sind ja ineinander gewachsen die Städte). Wohne in einer ordentlichen, ruhigen und sauberen Gegend in der Nordstadt und zahle knapp 190€ kalt für 28qm, mit Strom, Gas und Wasser komme ich auf etwa 320€ im Monat.


 
320 für 28 m² ist aber eigentlich echt n Haufen Schotter


----------



## Falk (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> 320 für 28 m² ist aber eigentlich echt n Haufen Schotter


 
Mach mal ein Praktikum/Job in München - für eine ähnlich große Wohnung sind wir da mit 420,-€ warm dabei (ohne Strom/Internet), und das entspricht dem Mietspiegel in der Gegend. Und es ist kein top-ausgestatteter Neubau.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man mit dem Volontärs-Gehalt kein allzu schlechtes Leben in Fürth führen kann. Man geht also nicht nur für die Wohnung arbeiten.


----------



## roadrippe (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

na wenn das so ist, kann ich ja meinen job hier kündigen. auf nach fürth, da leb ich auf jeden fall gesünder und besser


----------



## HAWX (13. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist keine Lehrstelle, sondern ein Volontariat. Das sind die Bezüge deutlich höher.



Okay dann kommt es schon eher hin. War da etwas verwundert wie das möglich sein sollte.


----------



## NanoSoldier (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Muss man zwingend journalistische Erfahrungen gemacht haben? Also in Form von einem Praktikum? Ich würde mich sehr gerne bewerben. Allerdings habe in dieser journalistischen Hinsicht keine konkreten Praktika absolviert. Dafür aber andere.


----------



## kingkoolkris (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



> • Ehrgeiz, Zuverlässigkeit, Gewissenhaftigkeit



Wenigstens Sinn für Humor, der Verlag!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



NanoSoldier schrieb:


> Muss man zwingend journalistische Erfahrungen gemacht haben? Also in Form von einem Praktikum? Ich würde mich sehr gerne bewerben. Allerdings habe in dieser journalistischen Hinsicht keine konkreten Praktika absolviert. Dafür aber andere.



Bitte einfach bewerben. Anhand Deiner Texte sehen wir schon, was Sache ist. 



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Wenigstens Sinn für Humor, der Verlag!


 
Ja, da musst Du mir jetzt mal den Witz erklären.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Tja Jungs, leider bin ich wirtschaftlich und familiär gebunden sowie darüber hinaus nach dem heutigen Stand mindestens zehn Jahre zu früh geboren - oder halt zehn Jahre zu spät.
Da ja nichts über das Maximalalter geschrieben steht würdet ihr ja sicher auch einen 50 jährigen Volontär nehmen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Darf mann fragen, was explizit unter der Kategorie Kühlung gemeint ist ?
Ist ja doch ein vielfälltiger Bereich  

p.s. bin auch zum sofortigen Umzug bereit *thumbs Up*


----------



## SESOFRED (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Apek schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wohnungskosten. Ich wohne derzeit in Nürnberg, also direkt neben Fürth (sind ja ineinander gewachsen die Städte). Wohne in einer ordentlichen, ruhigen und sauberen Gegend in der Nordstadt und zahle knapp 190€ kalt für 28qm, mit Strom, Gas und Wasser komme ich auf etwa 320€ im Monat.


 
ich zahle 1700€ für 100Qm in Frankfurt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

@Mr.Ultimo: Wissen und Praxiserfahrungen mit Luft- und Wasserkühlungen wäre zum Beispiel vorteilhaft - daran wird es aber nicht scheitern, wenn der Rest passt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da ja nichts über das Maximalalter geschrieben steht würdet ihr ja sicher auch einen 50 jährigen Volontär nehmen.


Fleisch äh Schnitzel muss eh gut abgehangen sein


----------



## spw (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und sogar manchmal etwas zum Essen (z. B. Buttergemüse).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Was gibt es denn zum Essen dazu ?

Wenn es bei uns etwas zu e_ssen gibt,gibts oft auch Getränke zum E_ssen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Darf mann fragen, was explizit unter der Kategorie Kühlung gemeint ist ?
> Ist ja doch ein vielfälltiger Bereich
> 
> p.s. bin auch zum sofortigen Umzug bereit *thumbs Up*




Es gibt da so einen nervigen User in der Community, der überall ungefragt seinen Senf dazugibt und behauptet, sich gut mit Kühlungen auszukennen. Gegen den musst du anstinken können


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Redest du von Stephan?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*


----------



## TheWitcher79 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Fleisch äh Schnitzel muss eh gut abgehangen sein



Schnitzel gut abgehangen ?


----------



## TheWitcher79 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

@PCGH_Marc

Du has´t nen Bulldozer ?

... Jetzt bin ich sprachlos....


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

@PCGH_Marc
Man sieht nur einen Teil deiner Sig, der Link zum Blog ist fast nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Bull56 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

also ich wäre für:

PCGH sucht ausgebildeten Kaffeeholer


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Das können wir schon selbst  - Volontäre müssen bei uns gleich Vollgas durchstarten, da bleibt nur Zeit um den Kaffee-Eigenbedarf zu decken.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Yep, der Wurf ins kalte Wasser steht an – natürlich erst mal mit Schwimmflügeln. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## lu89 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Jaja, Games daddeln und dafür Geld kriegen. Kann man sich was schöneres vorstellen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bei uns wird eigentlich nur "gedaddelt", um Screenshots und Benchmarkszenen zu finden. Das richtige Gedaddel steigt bei PC Games & Co. Und um da mal die "Eitel Sonnenschein"-Fantasien zu vernichten: Es gäbe Schöneres, wenn die Kollegen nur Perlen testen müssten – dem ist aber nicht so. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## OctoCore (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich kann mir Schöneres vorstellen: Hardware testen und dafür Geld kriegen. 
Hach... ich liebe den Geruch von Wärmeleitpaste am Morgen.


----------



## HAWX (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ihr nächstes Jahr noch Volontäre sucht, werd ich mich auf jeden Fall bewerben. Momentan hindert mich noch mein Alter...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Du hast erst im Juli Geburtstag laut Profil, das sind noch einige Monate


----------



## HAWX (25. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast erst im Juli Geburtstag laut Profil, das sind noch einige Monate



Genau nächstes Jahr werd ich 18 und journalistische Erfahrung sammle ich auch seit einiger Zeit. Deshalb muss ich noch bis nächstes Jahr warten, dann bewerbe ich mich aber mit Freude


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn ich mitm Abi durch bin werd ich mich auf jedem Fall auch bewerben wenn ihr dann wieder sucht . 18 bin ich ja auch noch nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Da wir die Weltherrschaft gerade jetzt anstreben, wäre natürlich auch jetzt ideal. Aber mal sehen, die Welt ist schließlich groß.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## NerdmitHerz (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Also könnte man sich als 24jähriger Mann bei euch bewerben mit dem richtigen Know-how an Pc-Erfahrung sowie das Wissen und die Erkenntnis Texte über geteste Spiele zu schreiben. werde ich gleich mal meine Bewerbungen schreiben und Sie dann heute abend an euch schicken.

Denn ein Job mit dem ich mein gesammeltes 18Jahre Wissen um den Computer auch noch in der Arbeit ausleben kann, muss ich mich einfach nur drum bewerben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Immer her mit den Bewerbungen!


----------



## Henner (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Jawohl, bewerbt Euch! Es lohnt sich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

War das eine Bewerbung? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Mr.Blade (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bekämen auch diejenigen eine Chance, die nicht aktiv hier im Forum Beiträge posten und eher unbekannt sind? 

Naja, ich bin leider noch keine 18 Jahre alt. Und die Schule habe ich auch noch nicht abgeschlossen. Aber vielleicht sucht Ihr ja in ein paar Jahren wieder einen Volontär. 

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Nein, es ist keine Voraussetzung im Forum zu posten.


----------



## Allwisser (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

wie ist denn so die bezahlung?

unter 3,5mille netto im monat wird das nix. man will sich ja verbessern.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nein, es ist keine Voraussetzung im Forum zu posten.


 
Wenn man dich und deinen Postcounter so sieht, könnte man meinen, es sei anders. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Das kam ja, nachdem ich hier war


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bin ich hier richtig beim Smalltalk der Redakteure?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Abgesehen davon, dass du glaube ich keiner bist - ja


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn Marc endlich noch etwas wächst, ist's kein Smalltalk mehr. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn man dich und deinen Postcounter so sieht, könnte man meinen, es sei anders.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Passt ihr die Gehaltshöhe auch an den Counter an?





Allwisser schrieb:


> wie ist denn so die bezahlung?
> 
> unter 3,5mille netto im monat wird das nix. man will sich ja verbessern.


 
Ich habe heute noch nicht geguckt, aber ich vermute mal, zumindest der Euro ist noch nicht soweit gefallen.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passt ihr die Gehaltshöhe auch an den Counter an?


Wenn ja sollte Quanti sich mal bewerben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passt ihr die Gehaltshöhe auch an den Counter an?





Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn ja sollte Quanti sich mal bewerben.


Nur bei Reds, nicht bei Spammern und Mods


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur bei Reds, nicht bei Spammern und Mods


 
Und wenn ich mich bewerbe und ihr mich nimmt, kriege ich dann viel mehr Gehalt als üblich? 

Oder werde ich gleich weggemobbt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Dann gibt's einen neuen Account *hrhr*


----------



## Allwisser (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich bewerbe und ihr mich nimmt, kriege ich dann viel mehr Gehalt als üblich?
> 
> Oder werde ich gleich weggemobbt?


 

das wird ja sowieso schon mal nix bei der rechtschreibung ... "nimmt"


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Für sowas gibts ja Software.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur bei Reds, nicht bei Spammern und Mods



Das klingt nach einem Deal 
(davon abgesehen: 18000 x 0 € ergibt 0 €. Also mein Moderatorengehalt passt zu meiner Aktivität  )



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für sowas gibts ja Software.


 
Schön wärs


----------



## SyN-Flood (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Habt ihr noch Nebenjobs frei ? 

Freundlich grüßt 

SyN


----------



## NanoSoldier (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Nebenjobs frei ?
> 
> Freundlich grüßt
> 
> SyN


 
Du kannst an den Wochenenden unsere Straße kehren, wenn du Lust hast. Ich geb dir jeden Monat ein Päckchen Kippen. Wenn du Nichtraucher bist, kannst du das Päckchen ja ganz bequem verkaufen.


----------



## SyN-Flood (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Du scheinst ja mal ein ganz witziger zu sein


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann gibt's einen neuen Account *hrhr*


Du glaubst, das hält Quanti auf? 1 Monat und er verdient mehr als Thilo


----------



## NanoSoldier (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja mal ein ganz witziger zu sein


 
Freut mich, wenn du lachen musstest!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Allwisser schrieb:


> das wird ja sowieso schon mal nix bei der rechtschreibung ... "nimmt"



Rechtschreibung schreibt man "gross" 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt ... 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für sowas gibts ja Software.



So isses. Nicht, dass ich sowas nutzen würde .... ( Hab ich jetzt "isses" und "sowas" gramattikualalisch richtig geschreibselt ? ^^ )


----------



## Jarafi (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Hats in Fürht den ordentlich Schnee im Winter? 

Hört sich doch ganz nett an die Stellenbeschreibung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Diesen Winter noch nicht so. Letztes Jahr allerdings schon.


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Habt ihr schon Jemand gefunden?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

So, wir starten eine neue Suchrunde:
PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in ab sofort - Jetzt bewerben!


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn es ein Fernpraktikum wäre wäre ich sofort dabei, denn umziehen kann ich jetzt nicht nochmal...


----------



## Aggrotyp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Beendet Reinhard seine Karriere bei PCGH, oder sucht ihr Verstärkung?


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in ab sofort - Jetzt bewerben!


 
Ob das mit einer Volontärin was wird ?  Wenn doch: Eindeutig ne' Gehaltserhöhung für die Dame !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> Beendet Reinhard seine Karriere bei PCGH, oder sucht ihr Verstärkung?


 
Reinhard bleibt da, aber jemand anderes orientiert sich aus freien Stücken neu.


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wer darin seinen Traumjob sieht sollte definitiv die Gelegenheit ergreifen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Reinhard bleibt da, aber jemand anderes orientiert sich aus freien Stücken neu.


 Ich denke einige würden gerne wissen wer.


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wird früher oder später schon noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wir könnten ja einen Quickpoll machen


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja einen Quickpoll machen


 
Dürfen wir dann jemanden rausvoten?  





(wobei mir keiner einfallen würde, den ich nicht mehr dabei haben möchte )


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Die Zeit klärt das automatisch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Güte, sind wir heute (ah ja, und gestern auch schon) aber kryptisch


----------



## Arino (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Fürth is am Popo der Welt, sonst wäre das ja wirklich ein Super Job


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

In Fürth hast du nahezu alles, was man zum Leben braucht - inklusive großem Park, Schwimmbad etc. In 15 min bist du in der Nürnberger Innenstadt, Ikea und Co. gibt's auch. Also der Popo taugt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Trotzdem liegt alles in Bayern.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Was bedeutet, mehr Feiertage gibt's nirgends sonst


----------



## jugorwski (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Jetzt mal im ernst, was für ein Gehalt kann man denn erwarten? Der Job mag ja schön und gut sein aber ohne Geld taugt er auch nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Genug, um anständig zu leben (ohne Villa und Ferrari). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## jugorwski (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aussage. Kann man das auch in Zahlen ausdrücken? Die einen brauchen mehr, die anderen weniger zum leben. Wenn ich mich auf einen Job bewerbe wo ich ans andere Ende von Deutschland ziehen muss, will ich ja gerne ungefähr wissen ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## Arino (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Sowas erfährt man im Bewerbungsgespräch  und ich glaube in solchen Firmen wird auch nicht jedem das selbe Gehalt gezahlt. 
Falls du die letzten Jahre kein Bewerbungsgespräch hattest, man gibt seine eigenen Gehaltswünsche auch im Bewerbungsschreiben an


----------



## jugorwski (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Schön das man hier auf solche fragen keine Antwort bekommt. Ich denke sowieso das hier auf Taschengeld Niveau bezahlt wird. Ansonsten wären hier nicht alle so verschlossen was das Gehalt angeht.


----------



## Arino (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Also ich habe noch nie gehört dass überall rumgepralt wird wer was wo bezahlt bekommt oder bezahlt  
Also ein 450€ Job wirds wohl nicht sein und ein Managergehalt auch nicht.


----------



## belle (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In Fürth hast du nahezu alles, was man zum Leben braucht - inklusive großem Park, Schwimmbad etc. In 15 min bist du in der Nürnberger Innenstadt, Ikea und Co. gibt's auch.


Fürth bei Nürnberg? Das ist ja garnicht so weit weg von Sachsen. 

@ jugorwski

Volontär/in ist ungefähr mit einer Ausbildung gleichzusetzen, von daher wird das Geld ausreichen, aber nicht unbedingt zu Reichtum führen. Eine Verschwiegenheit außerhalb der Firma über das Gehalt ist übrigens völlig normal...


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Genug, um anständig zu leben (ohne Villa und Ferrari).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Stimmt, dir habe ich den Ferrari noch gar nicht gezeigt.

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst: Wer spricht in Deutschland offen über sein Gehalt? Zumal viele Verträge eine Verschwiegenheitsklausel enthalten. 

Wie Raff bereits gesagt hat: Die Kohle, die man als Volontär verdient, reicht für eine eigene Wohnung, ordentliches Essen, Klamotten, weggehen, ab und an etwas Hardware und ich bringe jeden Monat auch noch was auf die Seite. Ich vermute mal, dass es nur wenige Möglichkeiten gibt, als Azubi mehr zu verdienen. Dafür steigt das Gehalt bei einer Übernahme nicht mehr so stark an.


----------



## schoko-keks (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



jugorwski schrieb:


> Schön das man hier auf solche fragen keine Antwort bekommt. Ich denke sowieso das hier auf Taschengeld Niveau bezahlt wird. Ansonsten wären hier nicht alle so verschlossen was das Gehalt angeht.



Ich würde nicht sagen, das man bei PCGH schlecht verdient. Das man hier keine feste Zahl nennt kann unterschiedliche Faktoren haben:

1. Das Gehalt richtet sich nach den Fähigkeiten des Bewerbers



> • Mindestalter 18 Jahre
> • Hohe Technik-Affinität und leidenschaftliches Interesse an PC-Hardware
> • Leidenschaftlicher PC-Spieler/in
> • Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)
> ...



je nachdem ob und wie ein Bewerber diese Anforderungen erfüllt, können verschiedene Gehälter angemessen sein.

2. Meißt bekommt man während der Probezeit nur ein kleineres Gehalt, das eine feste Aussage verfälschen würde.

etc.

Da ich mich zur Zeit selbst bei verschieden IT-Firmen als Berufseinstieger bewerbe, kann ich berichten das man bei den allerwenigsten Betrieben eine feste Aussage zum Gehalt bekommt, solange man noch nicht in der engeren Auswahl ist.

Während sich ein paar Firmen bei uns in der Klasse vorgestellt haben, waren Antworten wie



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Genug, um anständig zu leben (ohne Villa und Ferrari).


 
der Standard.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



belle schrieb:


> @ jugorwski
> 
> Volontär/in ist ungefähr mit einer Ausbildung gleichzusetzen, von daher wird das Geld ausreichen, aber nicht unbedingt zu Reichtum führen. Eine Verschwiegenheit außerhalb der Firma über das Gehalt ist übrigens völlig normal...


 
Jein - Ein Volontariat ist zwar gewissermaßen eine Ausbildung, aber zumindest bei uns keine gesetzlich geregelte Lehre und auch nicht mit Berufsschule verknüpft. Es ist der übliche Einstieg ins Verlagswesen, der deutlich besser bezahlt ist als eine Ausbildung.



jugorwski schrieb:


> Schön das man hier auf solche fragen keine  Antwort bekommt. Ich denke sowieso das hier auf Taschengeld Niveau  bezahlt wird. Ansonsten wären hier nicht alle so verschlossen was das  Gehalt angeht.


 
Wir schreiben in so eine Ausschreibung alles, was man öffentlich sagen kann und üblicherweise auch sagt. Hier wurde von einigen Leuten schon schlaue Sachen zum Thema gesagt. Wenn Du selbst konkrete Gehaltsvorstellungen hast, dann solltest Du die in der Bewerbung ausdrücken. Wenn Dich das allein von einer Bewerbung abhält, dann ist es womöglich nicht der richtige Job für Dich.

Der Zusammenhang zwischen "wir schreiben kein Gehalt in die Stellenanzeige" und "hier wird auf Taschengeld-Niveau bezahlt" erschließt sich mir leider gar nicht. Niemand kann von einem Taschengeld einen Umzug, Miete, Lebensmittel und mehr so normales Zeugs bezahlen.


----------



## Henner (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Es ist eine wunderbare Aufgabe in einem großartigen Team. Bewerben, Marsch, Marsch! (Auch wenn's Bayern ist; dafür gibt es in Nürnberg leckere Rostbratwürstchen.)


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was bedeutet, mehr Feiertage gibt's nirgends sonst


 
In Sachsen gibt es zusätzlich noch den Buß und Bettag. In Bayern fällt da nur die Schule aus. Gearbeitet wird dennoch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In Fürth hast du nahezu alles, was man zum Leben braucht - inklusive großem Park, Schwimmbad etc. In 15 min bist du in der Nürnberger Innenstadt, Ikea und Co. gibt's auch. Also der Popo taugt



Ich hätte gerne noch nen Strand und eine Bayern-freie Zone 




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was bedeutet, mehr Feiertage gibt's nirgends sonst



Und dann liefert Nvidia wieder zwei Tage vor dem Feiertag, nachdem das Heft schon fertig sein muss, n neues Sample 




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Genug, um anständig zu leben (ohne Villa und Ferrari).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Auch genug, um zu zweit mehr schlecht als recht davon zu leben? (Sprich: Ist das ganze auch brauchbar, wenn man einen Teil seines sozialen Umfeldes im Gepäck hat?)




schoko-keks schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, das man bei PCGH schlecht verdient. Das man hier keine feste Zahl nennt kann unterschiedliche Faktoren haben:
> 
> 1. ...
> 2. ...



3. Gehälter spricht man lieber individuell ab, als sich darauf festnageln zu lassen
4. Ausschreibungen mit Gehalt führen nur dazu, dass man 200% mehr Bewerber aussortieren muss, die sich nur wegen des Geldes beworben haben, aber nicht wirklich den richtigen Ergeiz für diesen Job mitbringen.


Threshold schrieb:


> In Sachsen gibt es zusätzlich noch den Buß und Bettag. In Bayern fällt da nur die Schule aus. Gearbeitet wird dennoch.


 
Dafür fehlen Hl. 3 Könige, größtenteils Happy Cadaver, z.T. Maria Himmelfahrt (k.A. ob in Fürth) und Allerheiligen. Sachsen hat im Gegenzug noch den Reformationstag, liegt unterm Strich aber trotzdem zwei Tage zurück. Mir aber auch egal, im Vergleich zu SH kann es nicht mehr bergab gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne noch nen Strand und eine Bayern-freie Zone.


In NBG gibt's einen Stadtstrand und hier gibt's im Office wenn, dann nur Franken (genauer gesagt einen).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Auch genug, um zu zweit mehr schlecht als recht davon zu leben? (Sprich: Ist das ganze auch brauchbar, wenn man einen Teil seines sozialen Umfeldes im Gepäck hat?)


Ich kenne die aktuellen Zahlen bei einem Volontär nicht (genau), aber als Redakteur ist es machbar - meine Wohnung kostet mich mit allem drum und dran alleine schon 700 Euro. Gerade mit einer günstigeren Wohnung und ohne Auto (hier nicht erforderlich) sollte das mit dem Volo-Gehalt stemmbar sein, zumal der Lebenspartner hier ja auch arbeiten kann und wenn es "nur" 400 Euro sind.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

450. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> 450.


 Halbe Tomaten?

Schon klar das du Euros meinst.


----------



## TempestX1 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Schade das ihr so weit weg seid (3 Stunden fahrt hin und 3 Stunden zurück ist schon happig).
Wäre sicherlich interessant.


----------



## xpSyk (18. Juni 2013)

Henner schrieb:


> Ganz recht! Manche kamen sogar aus dem hohen Norden - und zogen nach Bayern. Freiwillig! Es lohnt sich, Leute.



FRANKEN ist nicht BAYERN!!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wie schon oft zu diesem Thema gesagt: Die wenigsten Redakteure kommen aus der Gegend.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## jugorwski (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ohne Auto und günstigere Wohnung und wenn ihr auf essen verzichtet dann klappt das mit den zwei Personen. Das ist doch lächerlich dafür würde bestimmt niemand umziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



jugorwski schrieb:


> Ohne Auto


In einer größeren Deutschen Stadt braucht man auch keins.


----------



## The_Trasher (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



jugorwski schrieb:


> Ohne Auto und günstigere Wohnung und wenn ihr auf essen verzichtet dann klappt das mit den zwei Personen. Das ist doch lächerlich dafür würde bestimmt niemand umziehen.


 
Sag mal... Es hat hier noch keiner über irgendwelche Zahlen geredet. 
Irgendwo hab ich gelesen "deutlich mehr als ein normaler Ausbildungsplatz", das bedeutet für mich deutlich über 1000€ (Brutto versteht sich). (Die Azubi's in der BMW kriegen das in etwa).
Wie werden denn Volontäre (oder wie man das schreibt..) bezüglich der Lohnsteuerklasse eingestuft ? (Azubi's haben 1, aber ist ja kein anerkannter Ausbildungsberuf oder ?)


----------



## TempestX1 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Wie werden denn Volontäre (oder wie man das schreibt..) bezüglich der Lohnsteuerklasse eingestuft ? (Azubi's haben 1, aber ist ja kein anerkannter Ausbildungsberuf oder ?)


Ähm. Die Lohnsteuerklasse hat wohl eher was mit der Familiensituation zu tun:
Lohnsteuerklasse


----------



## jugorwski (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Das Ausbildungsgehalt interessiert mich nicht. Ich möchte wissen was man ungefähr bekommt wenn man ausgelernt hat und wenn das 1600 oder weniger netto sind Brauch ich das nicht. Jobs die viel Spaß machen haben meistens die negative Eigenschaft schlecht bezahlt zu werden. Und wenn ich arbeiten gehe will ich auch ein Auto.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Du bist ab 3.000€ ein Vielverdiener. 
Also erwarte nicht zu viel.


----------



## Monte-Christo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



jugorwski schrieb:


> Das Ausbildungsgehalt interessiert mich nicht. Ich möchte wissen was man ungefähr bekommt wenn man ausgelernt hat und wenn das 1600 oder weniger netto sind Brauch ich das nicht. Jobs die viel Spaß machen haben meistens die negative Eigenschaft schlecht bezahlt zu werden. Und wenn ich arbeiten gehe will ich auch ein Auto.



Hast du schon jemals in deinem Leben gearbeitet? Wenn ja, könntest du vielleicht Verschwiegenheitsklauseln aus Verträgen kennen, die es einem verbieten, *öffentlich* über Gehälter zu reden. 
Wenn du hier aber so rummotzt, passt du vermutlich ohnehin nicht in das PCGH-Team.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Monte-Christo schrieb:


> Hast du schon jemals in deinem Leben gearbeitet? Wenn ja, könntest du vielleicht Verschwiegenheitsklauseln aus Verträgen kennen, die es einem verbieten, *öffentlich* über Gehälter zu reden.
> Wenn du hier aber so rummotzt, passt du vermutlich ohnehin nicht in das PCGH-Team.


 
Da hast du Absolut Recht das man sowas nicht öffentlich Preisgibt, wer es wissen will soll anrufen.

Muss sagen ist Verlockendes Angebot nur leider habe ich keine Journalistische Erfahrungen gesammelt und schnell man nach Fürth umziehen ist auch nicht so einfach wenn man in der Schweiz wohnt. Allein schon wegen der Arbeitsbewilligung.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



xpSyk schrieb:


> FRANKEN ist nicht BAYERN!!!


 Stimmt, wenn man das zu den Franken sagt : Wir sind hier doch schon in Bayern"..., dann gibt es interessante Gesichtsverenkungen..

@T: Ist bestimmt eine interessante Möglichkeit, um in den Beruf des Schreibhengstes...ähem, Redakteurs einsteigen zu können.
Ich bin allerdings beruflich schon anderweitig "vergeben".., aber 20 jahre jünger...
@ Jugorkowskie: Irgendwie scheinen deine Vorstellungen von einem Volontärsjob und die realen "Marktgegebenheiten"...sage ich mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt, etwas stark voneinander zu differieren, vielleicht wirst du hier aber bislang auch noch nicht richtig "verstanden"...
(Durch einige Bekannte, die eine ähnliche berufliche Ausrichtung genommen haben, habe ich aus dem Volontärsjob nen bissel Einblick gewinnen können.)


----------



## ravenhearth (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe eine Frage zu den genannten Probeartikeln: Gibt es irgendwelche Rahmenbedingungen zu Form, Inhalt oder Umfang (Themenbereiche, Wortanzahl, etc.)?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bekomm ich mitm Uniabschluss ein dickeres Gehalt? Dann schmeiß ich die Promotion hin!


----------



## keinnick (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



jugorwski schrieb:


> Das Ausbildungsgehalt interessiert mich nicht. Ich möchte wissen was man ungefähr bekommt wenn man ausgelernt hat und wenn das 1600 oder weniger netto sind Brauch ich das nicht. Jobs die viel Spaß machen haben meistens die negative Eigenschaft schlecht bezahlt zu werden. Und wenn ich arbeiten gehe will ich auch ein Auto.


 
Darauf wirst Du hier sicher keine Antwort bekommen. Und wenn es Dir nur um die Kohle geht,, dann stell Dich irgendwo an's Fließband und arbeite in 3 Schichten. Dann kommt das mit Deiner Gehaltsvorstellung vielleicht hin. Schon einmal daran gedacht, dass es nicht immer nur um die Kohle geht? So ein Job kann auch eine Chance bzw. ein Sprungbrett sein und man kommt den Fuß in die Tür in einer Branche in der die Jobangebote relativ rar gesät sind. Man muss vielleicht mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen. Den Bewerbern wünsche ich viel Erfolg, mich würde so etwas auch wirklich reizen wenn ich nicht schon nen schönen Job + Familie hätte, weshalb das für mich leider nicht in Frage kommt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Monte-Christo schrieb:


> Wenn du hier aber so rummotzt, passt du vermutlich ohnehin nicht in das PCGH-Team.



Das und die Tatsache, dass ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe, ob sich der Kollege nun wirklich bewerben oder nur flamen will. 
 Vorsichtig gesagt: Wenn man wirklich Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit hat, gibt es andere Wege, den Erstkontakt "kuscheliger" zu gestalten. Ich würde gerne auch ein paar Kommas kaufen, aber ich werde vermutlich OT.



ravenhearth schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu den genannten Probeartikeln: Gibt es irgendwelche Rahmenbedingungen zu Form, Inhalt oder Umfang (Themenbereiche, Wortanzahl, etc.)?



Danke, endlich mal eine Frage zum Thema.  Hier gibt es außer der Schriftform und naheliegender Sachen keine weiteren Vorgaben.


----------



## g-13mrnice (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



jugorwski schrieb:


> Das Ausbildungsgehalt interessiert mich nicht. Ich möchte wissen was man ungefähr bekommt wenn man ausgelernt hat und wenn das 1600 oder weniger netto sind Brauch ich das nicht. Jobs die viel Spaß machen haben meistens die negative Eigenschaft schlecht bezahlt zu werden. Und wenn ich arbeiten gehe will ich auch ein Auto.


 
Jetzt verstehe ich warum DE einen "Fach"kräftemangel hat. -.- 
Rechne damit, dass du als Antwort auf deine Fragen ein "branchenüblich" erhältst. 
Ansonsten viel Glück im weiteren Berufsleben, mir macht bspweise mein Job Spass, die Kollegen sind super und die Vergütung ist....branchenüblich  Kann mich nicht beklagen bin aber momentan etwas am schmunzeln über deine Ansichten. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Vorsichtig gesagt: Wenn man wirklich Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit hat, gibt es andere Wege, den Erstkontakt "kuscheliger" zu gestalten. Ich würde gerne auch ein paar Kommas kaufen, aber ich werde vermutlich OT.


 
Ach was, es darf auch kuschelig sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



jugorwski schrieb:


> Ohne Auto und günstigere Wohnung und wenn ihr auf essen verzichtet dann klappt das mit den zwei Personen. Das ist doch lächerlich dafür würde bestimmt niemand umziehen.



Auto brauchst du nicht da dort wohl noch der Adler verkehrt, oder? Wieso essen, an Steine lecken ist gesünder und schlafen kann man im Rinnstein.
Man sollte es nicht unbedingt als Sprungbrett zum Milliardär sehen sondern eher mal als Chance in einen anderen Beruf hineinzuwachsen. Sicherlich ist Geld schon wichtig aber bestimmt nicht alles worum es sich im Leben dreht. Ich glaube du fährst an Fürth vorbei, 2 . Abfahrt der BAB Links ( nicht rechtsabbiegen ) nach Schlaraffenland ( Regierungsbezirk Far Away ). Lehrjahre sind ja auch keine Herrenjahre und man hat es selbst in der Hand was daraus zu machen. Was nützt ein gut dotierter Posten wenn man die Hälfte in Fusel anlegen muss um den Tag zu resetten?

Man müsste nochmal 20 sein


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auto brauchst du nicht da dort wohl noch der Adler verkehrt, oder? Wieso essen, an Steine lecken ist gesünder und schlafen kann man im Rinnstein.
> Man sollte es nicht unbedingt als Sprungbrett zum Milliardär sehen sondern eher mal als Chance in einen anderen Beruf hineinzuwachsen. Sicherlich ist Geld schon wichtig aber bestimmt nicht alles worum es sich im Leben dreht. Ich glaube du fährst an Fürth vorbei, 2 . Abfahrt der BAB Links ( nicht rechtsabbiegen ) nach Schlaraffenland ( Regierungsbezirk Far Away ). Lehrjahre sind ja auch keine Herrenjahre und man hat es selbst in der Hand was daraus zu machen. Was nützt ein gut dotierter Posten wenn man die Hälfte in Fusel anlegen muss um den Tag zu resetten?
> 
> Man müsste nochmal 20 sein


 
Wahre Worte  Besser kann man es nicht schreiben, so ist es nun mal im Leben, mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## ravenhearth (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Gibt es eine Bewerbungsfrist? Und wie lange dauert das Volontariat?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Eine direkte Frist gibt es nicht. Sobald der richtige Kandidat gefunden wurde, ist die Ausschreibung beendet. Das kann Tage, Wochen oder auch Monate dauern.

Die Dauer hängt auch davon ab, wie die Vorqualifikationen sind. Ein Volontariat dauert zwischen 12 und 24 Monaten.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Altersgrenze?
Offiziell wahrscheinlich nicht aber ihr würdet eher einen 20 Jährigen nehmen als einen 40 jährigen oder?


PS: Kommas werden überbewertet.


----------



## ravenhearth (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Der korrekte Plural auch. *SCNR*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Stimmt würde mich auch mal interessieren wo da die Schmerzgrenze liegt beim Alter


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich nicht hier festsitzen würde wwgen meiner frqu würde ich mich ja glatt bewerben ^^ ganzen tag über hardware und co quatschen .....iwie hab ich hier bei mir in der gegen keinen dafür. ... und raff hätte mit mir einen amd bro !! ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Stimmt würde mich auch mal interessieren wo da die Schmerzgrenze liegt beim Alter


 
19. Und 90-60-90, oder was dachtest du?


----------



## derP4computer (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde die Mainboards mit Spax Schrauben auf den Schreibtisch knallen und die Wasserkühlung mit Bier füllen. 
.....
Das Volontariat ist nix für mich, mehr so eine Tag-Traumvorstellung, da fehlt mir dann auch die Ernsthaftigkeit.

Aber wer es auch wird, ich drücke allen den Daumen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Altersgrenze?
> Offiziell wahrscheinlich nicht aber ihr würdet eher einen 20 Jährigen nehmen als einen 40 jährigen oder?
> 
> 
> PS: Kommas werden überbewertet.


 
Wir diskriminieren keine Menschen bei uns, ob jung oder alt, Mann oder Frau. 
Ich kenne 40-Jährige, die sind im Kopf beweglicher als so mancher 20-Jährige. Hier sitzt einer.


----------



## drebbin (20. Juni 2013)

Wo?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kenne 40-Jährige, die sind im Kopf beweglicher als so mancher 20-Jährige. Hier sitzt einer.


 
Ich bin jetzt 42 und fühle mich machmal wie 60. 
Besonders morgens wenn ich versuche meine Knochen vor dem Aufstehen zu sortieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bei unserem Job geht's primär um die geistige Vitalität. Und dort schadet Erfahrung gewiss nicht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Erfahrung habe ich ohne Ende. Schließlich hänge ich schon 25 Jahre oder mehr in der PC Ecke herum. 
Aber ich habe einen guten Job.

Jedenfalls wünsche in den Bewerbern viel Glück und viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß wenn es klappt denn der Job muss in erster Linie Spaß bringen. 
Morgens mit einem mürrischen Gesicht zur Arbeit gehen ist nicht wirklich förderlich.


----------



## Noctua (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Henner schrieb:


> Ganz recht! Manche kamen sogar aus dem hohen Norden - und zogen nach _Bayern_. Freiwillig! Es lohnt sich, Leute.


 Fürth liegt aber in Franken 
Hier jemand als Bayer zu bezeichnen kommt meist nicht so gut.


----------



## Slipknot79 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Oje, Generation Praktikum


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Was genau willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Slipknot79 bringt in seinem Post seinen Unmut über die Situation zumeist junger Berufseinsteiger zum Ausruck, die häufig von einem befristeten Arbeitsverhältnis zum nächsten weitergereicht werden, während sie für vollwertige Arbeit nur unzureichende (Praktikanten)Gehälter oder gleich gar keine Bezahlung erhalten. [/Gedankenlesen] ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei unserem Job geht's primär um die geistige Vitalität. Und dort schadet Erfahrung gewiss nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Aber wenn man mit der Lauflernhilfe von Fisher - Greis durch die Gänge rast oder beim Kaffee kochen die Datumsgrenze überschreitet wird es eng. Wenn das Geistige etwas einrostet hilft Calgon.

Generation Praktikum? Meinst du damit die Bereitschaft auch für weniger Geld zu arbeiten?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Slipknot79 bringt in seinem Post seinen Unmut über die Situation zumeist junger Berufseinsteiger zum Ausruck, die häufig von einem befristeten Arbeitsverhältnis zum nächsten weitergereicht werden, während sie für vollwertige Arbeit nur unzureichende (Praktikanten)Gehälter oder gleich gar keine Bezahlung erhalten. [/Gedankenlesen] ^^


 
Ja, Volontariat gibts halt schon länger, als es mich auf der Welt gibt. Hat mit der "Generation Praktikum" mal goar nüschd zu tun.


----------



## Slipknot79 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bevor ich mich hier auslasse, ist die Bezahlung vollwertig und das Volontariat befristet?   (Ein Volontär hat in AT grundsätzlich keinen Entgeltanspruch)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich hier auslasse, ist die Bezahlung vollwertig und das Volontariat befristet?   (Ein Volontär hat in AT grundsätzlich keinen Entgeltanspruch)


 
Ich habe hier Dein Originalposting inklusiver aller Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen vorliegen - interessant, wie Du mal eben Tonfall und Meinung 100 Prozent änderst. Ein Volontariat ist IMMER befristet, bitte einfach mal Wikipedia bemühen. Ach ja, Ausbildungsstellen im Allgemeinen übrigens auch, das haben wir hier nicht erfunden. Ich kann allerdings nur für Deutschland sprechen. Zum Thema "vollwertig" kann ich nichts sagen, da ich damit nichts anfangen kann. Dass ein Volontär hier fair entlohnt wird, wurde mehrfach bestätigt, bitte einfach mal die übrigen Postings lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wie gut sehen die Übernahmechancen nach der Befristung aus? (und wie lang ist die eigentlich? Es war die Rede von 12-24 Monaten, was ja doch ein ziemlicher Unterschied für Leute ist, die Umziehen müssen)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bisher wurde bei mir jeder Volontär, der das Volontariat beendet hat, auch übernommen. Dafür gibt es zwar keine Garantie, aber es gibt halt die erwähnten Erfahrungswerte. Üblicherweise hat ein Volontariat bei uns 18 Monate.


----------



## Slipknot79 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Meinung über Volontariate bzw. Generation Praktikum ändert sich nicht und Beleidigungen sehen bei mir ganz anders aus und sicher auch bei dir, sonst gäbe es nen Ban.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Meine bescheidene Meinung dazu: Da es in diesem Bereich ja afaik keine spezifische Ausbildung gibt und sich ja wohl kaum Germanisten (Fachrichtung Journalismus existiert ja nur noch rudimentär an wenigen Universitäten) oder Informatiker (je nach Ausrichtung ihres Studiums können die, was Hardware anbelangt, die größten DAUs sein) nach ihrem Studium in diesen Bereich orientieren dürften und auch im Rahmen des Studiums vmtl. ~95% ihrer Zeit Informationen aufnehmen und Kenntnisse erwerben, die im Alltag des Redakteurs bei der PCGH nicht gefragt sein dürften, es jedoch an allerlei anderen Kentnissen und Fähigkeiten fehlen sollte, die immer noch erworben werden müssen, ist solche eine direkte "Ausbildung" (die im Verhältnis noch sehr gut vergütet sein dürfte) meiner Meinung nach durchaus vorzuziehen.

Um mal mit dem Anspruchsdenken aufzuräumen: Ich studiere Gymnasiallehramt mit drei Fächern, was ca. 11 Semester beanspruchen wird. In dieser Zeit verdiene ich keinen Cent, sondern habe nur Kosten (die 500€-Studiengebühren/Semester wurden uns ja dank der Güte der bayr. Staatspartei zum WS13/14 erlassen, damit nur 3000€-Studiengebühren bei mir ) und darf neben der wissenschaftlichen Arbeit in meiner "Freizeit" noch diverse Praktika ableisten (unter anderem ein achtwöchiges (!) Betriebspraktikum in Vollzeit, wofür ich immer noch keinen Betrieb gefunden habe). Nach diesen ~6 Jahren folgt ein zweijähriges Referandariat, in welchem man genau 1050€ im Monat bekommt, wobei der Großteil der Kohle für ein Zimmer und die Fahrtkosten zwischen der Schule und dem jeweiligen Seminarort draufgehen wird. Erst acht Jahre nach Beginn meines Studiums werde ich wohl angemessen bezahlt werden, sofern ich nicht das Pech haben sollte, nicht mehr verbeamtet zu werden.

Daher kann ich über das Gejammere hinsichtlich der achso schlechten Bezahlung in diesem Volontariat, die wohl nicht massiv unter dem Gehalt liegen wird, was ich nach immerhin sechs Jahren Studium für zwei Jahre zu erwarten habe, nur lachen. Wäre ich nicht so "erfolgreich" in meinem Studium und hätte ich nicht wenigstens annähernd ähnlich viel Herzblut dahinter, wie es bei Hardware und Journalistik (was ich lange Zeit studieren/erlernen wollte) der Fall ist, wäre ich längst mit wehenden Fahnen nach Fürth zur PCGH übergelaufen. Habe sogar schon ein paar Mal davon geträumt, leider bin ich am Morgen aber wieder aufgewacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Um mal mit dem Anspruchsdenken aufzuräumen: Ich studiere Gymnasiallehramt mit drei Fächern, was ca. 11 Semester beanspruchen wird. In dieser Zeit verdiene ich keinen Cent, sondern habe nur Kosten (die 500€-Studiengebühren/Semester wurden uns ja dank der Güte der bayr. Staatspartei zum WS13/14 erlassen, damit nur 3000€-Studiengebühren bei mir ) und darf neben der wissenschaftlichen Arbeit in meiner "Freizeit" noch diverse Praktika ableisten (unter anderem ein achtwöchiges (!) Betriebspraktikum in Vollzeit, wofür ich immer noch keinen Betrieb gefunden habe). Nach diesen ~6 Jahren folgt ein zweijähriges Referandariat, in welchem man genau 1050€ im Monat bekommt, wobei der Großteil der Kohle für ein Zimmer und die Fahrtkosten zwischen der Schule und dem jeweiligen Seminarort draufgehen wird. Erst acht Jahre nach Beginn meines Studiums werde ich wohl angemessen bezahlt werden, sofern ich nicht das Pech haben sollte, nicht mehr verbeamtet zu werden.
> 
> Daher kann ich über das Gejammere hinsichtlich der achso schlechten Bezahlung in diesem Volontariat, die wohl nicht massiv unter dem Gehalt liegen wird, was ich nach immerhin sechs Jahren Studium für zwei Jahre zu erwarten habe, nur lachen. Wäre ich nicht so "erfolgreich" in meinem Studium und hätte ich nicht wenigstens annähernd ähnlich viel Herzblut dahinter, wie es bei Hardware und Journalistik (was ich lange Zeit studieren/erlernen wollte) der Fall ist, wäre ich längst mit wehenden Fahnen nach Fürth zur PCGH übergelaufen. Habe sogar schon ein paar Mal davon geträumt, leider bin ich am Morgen aber wieder aufgewacht.


 

Du vergisst ein kleines Detail:
Afaik hat die Mehrheit der PCGH-Redakteure studiert und ich bin sehr sicher, Thilo wird auch nach dieser Bewerbungsphase die Auswahl zwischen einer ganzen Reihe studierter Interessenten haben. Stellt sich also die Frage, was du NACH deinen 6 Jahren zu einem derartigen (weiterhin unbekannten) Gehalt sagen würdest


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Stimmt, Carsten und Stöwie sind ja gewissermaßen Fachkollegen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Stöwie sogar mit 1. Staatsexamen, oder war es Carsten? Quereinsteigen, falls mir das Lehramt doch nicht gefällt, behalte ich mir natürlich auch vor.
Sollte man die Wahl zwischen Volontariatsgehalt oder A13 haben, muss man natürlich entscheiden, was einem wichtiger ist. Mehr Geld und eine (mit Verbeamtung) sichere Stelle oder die (evtl.) Selbsterfüllung? Ich wüsste nicht, was ich tun würde, wenn mir beides gleichermaßen offenstünde, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## aliriza (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hätte auch Lust, aber ich hab weder Studium noch ein voll Abi. Ich hab nur fach Abi plus gta das heißt ich kenne mit Grafik Design bestens aus. Zudem 
schreibe regelmäßig Reviews in Foren. Für mich ist es wichtig das man nach einem Jahr nicht einfach wieder nach hause geht und nichts mit der Lehre anfangen kann. Wichtig ist mir das man später mit dieser Qualifizierung auch noch gut weiter machen kann oder gar fest bei PCGH arbeitet.

Schreibt man dann selber auch noch Testberichte zu Hardware? Weil das geht in der Beschreibung nicht so hervor. Wie heisst außerdem der genaue Bezeichnung des Stellenangebote? Und wie lauter der Beruf nach dem Volontär?


Wann ist Bewerbungsschluss?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung über Volontariate bzw. Generation Praktikum ändert sich nicht und Beleidigungen sehen bei mir ganz anders aus und sicher auch bei dir, sonst gäbe es nen Ban.



Ich werde mich hier bestimmt nicht dafür entschuldigen, dass wir einem interessierten Menschen einen Job anbieten, bei dem man wie bei allen anderen Verlagen üblich als Volontär in den Beruf einsteigt. Ich glaube echt, ich bin im falschen Film. Und da wundert man sich, dass es in Deutschland Fachkräftemangel gibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du vergisst ein kleines Detail: Afaik hat die Mehrheit der PCGH-Redakteure studiert und ich bin sehr sicher, Thilo wird auch nach dieser Bewerbungsphase die Auswahl zwischen einer ganzen Reihe studierter Interessenten haben. Stellt sich also die Frage, was du NACH deinen 6 Jahren zu einem derartigen (weiterhin unbekannten) Gehalt sagen würdest



Ich bin der einzige hier, der ein abgeschlossenes Studium hat.  Will sagen: Studium ist mir völlig schnuppe.



aliriza schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust, aber ich hab weder Studium noch ein voll Abi. Ich hab nur fach Abi plus gta das heißt ich kenne mit Grafik Design bestens aus. Zudem
> schreibe regelmäßig Reviews in Foren. Für mich ist es wichtig das man nach einem Jahr nicht einfach wieder nach hause geht und nichts mit der Lehre anfangen kann. Wichtig ist mir das man später mit dieser Qualifizierung auch noch gut weiter machen kann oder gar fest bei PCGH arbeitet.
> 
> Schreibt man dann selber auch noch Testberichte zu Hardware? Weil das geht in der Beschreibung nicht so hervor. Wie heisst außerdem der genaue Bezeichnung des Stellenangebote? Und wie lauter der Beruf nach dem Volontär?
> ...


 
Es gibt keinen Bewerbungsschluss, natürlich schreibt man selbst Testberichte zur Hardware, es gibt keine Anschluss-Weiterbeschäftigungs-Garantie (aber!), "Voll"-Abi oder Studium sind keine Voraussetzungen, man hat nach einem Volontariat keinen per Gesetz geregelten "Beruf", aber die Eintrittskarte für jeden Verlag als Redakteur.


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> man hat nach einem Volontariat keinen per Gesetz geregelten "Beruf", aber die Eintrittskarte für jeden Verlag als Redakteur.


 
Das wäre eine Überlegung wert, denn eine Eintrittskarte für den Playboy-Verlag suche ich bereits länger  (nur Spaß) Ich finde es aber interessant, dass die Voraussetzungen in der Print-Welt nicht wirklich genormt sind. Ich hätte gedacht, man sollte möglichst ein "Journalismus Studium" (gibts sowas?) absolviert haben. Aber cool wenn es nicht so ist. Allen Bewerbern wünsche ich viel Erfolg


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Journalismus kannst du studieren.
Das sind dann die Leute denen ein Germanistiuk Studium zu anstrengend ist.  

Aber du musst Journalismus nicht studiert haben um bei einer Zeitschrift arbeiten zu können. Es gibt gerade dort eine Menge Quereinsteiger.


----------



## blaidd (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den Probeartikeln. Welcher Art sollten die denn sein? Ausschließlich Hardware oder kann man auch über Software wie Spiele oder Spieletweaks schreiben? Wo liegt der Hauptaugenmerk, eher auf der sprachlichen oder auf der inhaltlichen Seite, oder sollte die Gewichtung eher ausbalaciert sein? Ist der erwünschte Tonfall eher sachlich-technisch oder locker und gut leserlich?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,

Die Art kannst Du bestimmen. 1x Hardware, 1x Spiele wäre beispielsweise sinnvoll. Sprachlich sollte das sowieso vorzeigbar sein. 

Inhaltlich hast Du die Wahl: Ob News oder auch "richtiger" Artikel, das bleibt Dir überlassen.


----------



## blaidd (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Danke. Daß sie vorzeigbar sein sollten hab ich mir schon beinahe gedacht


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



blaidd schrieb:


> Ist der erwünschte Tonfall eher sachlich-technisch oder locker und gut leserlich?


 
Ich war lange PC-Action Leser (Abo) also "locker" würde ich auch gut finden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Überlegung wert, denn eine Eintrittskarte für den Playboy-Verlag suche ich bereits länger  (nur Spaß)



Iirc wurde (wird?) der polnische Playboy vom Computec-Mutterkonzern verlegt. (Aber auch die Cosmopolitan. Ist also Glückssache, wo du landest  )




> Ich finde es aber interessant, dass die Voraussetzungen in der Print-Welt nicht wirklich genormt sind. Ich hätte gedacht, man sollte möglichst ein "Journalismus Studium" (gibts sowas?) absolviert haben.


 
PCGH ist da ggf. ein Sonderfall. Ein erheblicher Teil der Arbeit besteht ja nicht im Schreiben, sondern darin, Hardware zu verstehen und vor allen Dingen aussagekräftig zu testen. Ich vermute mal eine naturwissenschaftliche Ausbildung, in deren Laufe man etwas über Experimentdesign und -auswertung gelernt hat, wäre da sogar deutlich mehr wert, als ein traditionell an Germanistik oder Medienwissenschaften angelehntes Journalistikstudium.


----------



## Slipknot79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und da wundert man sich, dass es in Deutschland Fachkräftemangel gibt.


 

Es gibt weder in Deutschland noch sonst wo einen Fachkräftemangel. Woran es mangelt, sind Fachkräfte die sich nicht trauen zu sagen, dass sie angemessen entlohnt werden möchten.
Ein angeblicher Fachkräftemangel wird von der Industrie/Wirtschaft vorgelogen, damit man sich die Bewerber aussuchen kann, am besten derjenige der nicht zu viel Geld verlangt. Schon deshalb, dass es Personalabteilugnen gibt, ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass man Massen an Bewerbern abzuwimmeln hat. Alleine Audi bekommt jährlich 90.000 (!) Bewerbungen. Man baut nicht eine Personalabteilung (die nichts produziert und nur kostet) auf weil sich 3 Leute im Jahr bewerben weil angeblich Mangel.
Der zweite der lügte ist der Professor auf der Uni (am ehesten noch Techniker), was soll er denn sonst behaupten? Der ist seinen Job los wenn ihm die Studenten ausbleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Eine Personalabteilung brauchst auch deswegen, weil sich hinz und kunz auf Ausschreibungen bewerben. Es sind eben keine 90.000 Fachkräfte, die sich melden, sondern 85.000, die für den Job überhaupt nicht Frage kommen, aber das Gegenteil behaupten. Und je angemessener die Bezahlung ist, desto größer wird die Zahl der Leute, die es "mal versuchen". (Z.T. haben die Firmen natürlich auch selbst schuld. Wer es sich zur Angewohnheit macht, grundsätzlich 50% mehr zu verlangen, als benötigt wird, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn jeder, der 40% der Ausschreibung erfüllt, mal testet, ob es die richtigen 40% sind. Zumal aufgrund der verschwiegenen Gehälter bei vielen Stellen auch kaum abzuschätzen ist, auf welchem Leistungsniveau das ganze sich denn überhaupt abspielt)


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und da wundert man sich, dass es in Deutschland Fachkräftemangel gibt.


 
Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Fachkräftemangel.
Es gibt nur einen Mangel an möglichst billigen Fachkräften für die die Industrie am liebsten gar nichts zahlen müsste.


----------



## Slipknot79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Personalabteilung brauchst auch deswegen, weil sich hinz und kunz auf Ausschreibungen bewerben. Es sind eben keine 90.000 Fachkräfte, die sich melden, sondern 85.000, die für den Job überhaupt nicht Frage kommen, aber das Gegenteil behaupten. Und je angemessener die Bezahlung ist, desto größer wird die Zahl der Leute, die es "mal versuchen". (Z.T. haben die Firmen natürlich auch selbst schuld. Wer es sich zur Angewohnheit macht, grundsätzlich 50% mehr zu verlangen, als benötigt wird, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn jeder, der 40% der Ausschreibung erfüllt, mal testet, ob es die richtigen 40% sind. Zumal aufgrund der verschwiegenen Gehälter bei vielen Stellen auch kaum abzuschätzen ist, auf welchem Leistungsniveau das ganze sich denn überhaupt abspielt)


 

Es melden sich sicher nicht 85.000 Theologen und Japanologen auf überwiegend technische Berufe. Ein paar Verwirrte wird es schon geben, aber es eigenen sich eben massivst viele Menschen auf eine ausgeschriebene Position. Die meisten Soziologen werden sich sicher nicht auf den Beruf eines Technikers für Wärmemanagement für Motoren bewerben. Soviel kannst du Akademikern schon zutrauen nachdem sie ein Studium absolviert haben.

"Wir möchten unser junges dynamisches Team ergänzen"... -> Alte Drecksau hast hier nichts verloren, etc. Soweit sind wir schon gekommen. Anstatt Jobs den Inländern zu geben, werden Leute aus dem Ausland importiert um ihre Not auszunutzen, Griechen, Spanier eben. 
Für naive Studenten gibts Jobmessen. Anstatt aber eines Jobs mit echten Menschen, gibts dort nur Visitenkarten einer Maschine, etwa: www.firma.de/onlinebewerbung/, sowie sind wir eben schon. Eine Personalabbteilung verfolgt knallhart die Interessen eines Unternehmen, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Über Ingenieursdienstleister und einen Audi-Personalchef in Erklärungsnot - YouTube

Fachkräftemangel, lol genau.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

So, das ist jetzt die letzte Warnung an alle, die hier off-topic diskutieren. Das Thema lautet "PCGH sucht eine(n) Volontär/in". Diskussionsthreads über den Arbeitsmarkt im Allgemeinen bitte dann in der Rumpelkammer weiterführen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenhearth (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wie lange dürfte es denn vom Eingang der Bewerbung dauern, bis man eine Rückmeldung bekäme?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich gehe davon aus btzw. hoffe, dass wir in den nächsten 4 Wochen das Thema entschieden haben.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

gibt es dann eine Bekanntgabe oder wird das alles nur noch intern behandelt?
Ich meine jetzt keine Namen. Aber ob die Stelle oder Stellen an männliche oder weibliche Bewerber ging und wie das ungefähre Alter des Bewerbers ist.

Eventuell könnt ihr mal ermitteln wie das Durchschnittsalter aller Bewerber ist. Würde mich mal sehr interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Das Alter der Redakteure haben wir noch nirgendwo veröffentlicht. Und wer dann am Ende die Stelle kriegt, das sehr ihr bestimmt bald.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Alter der Redakteure haben wir noch nirgendwo veröffentlicht. Und wer dann am Ende die Stelle kriegt, das sehr ihr bestimmt bald.


 
"Ratet das Alter der Redakteure" wäre doch mal was 

Leider ist Fürth aktuell nicht in meinem Dunstkreis, sonst hätte ich mich schon gemeldet, auch als Quereinsteiger.


----------



## blaidd (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Sollen die Artikel auf einem Datenträger beiliegen? Wenn ja, gibt's irgendwelche Präferenzen beim Format?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Mailfähig wäre am besten-


----------



## blaidd (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Aha.

So richtig informativ bist du in Hinsicht auf Bewerbungen ja nicht...  So langsam wittere ich ein Kalkül dahinter 

Aber das ist schon okay, ich werd auch so klarkommen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Die bisherigen Bewerbungen waren alle per Mail, was für mich okay ist. Ich nehme aber auch die analoge Version und auch auf CD, wenn Du das lieber magst.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Nehmt ihr auch BDs?


----------



## blaidd (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wie wär's mit beidem? Nenn mich altmodisch, aber ich finde eine ordentliche Bewerbungsmappe einfach nett. 

Ist das Format von OpenOffice in Ordnung? Ich kann es auch in ein anderes Format konvertieren (z.B. PDF). E-mail bekommst du gleich, die Mappe braucht auf konventionellem Postweg wahrscheinlich etwas länger


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Alles super von meiner Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde es auch am ehesten als PDF verschicken, und Bewerbungen per E Mail sind ja mittlerweile schon fast Pflicht


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hätte da noch diverse Floppy Disk im Angebot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für aktuelle Bewerbungen und Testartikel braucht man bestimmt nen Stapel davon 

Na wie wärs Thilo?


----------



## blaidd (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Gutgut, von meiner Seite ist dann erstmal alles klar


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch BDs?


 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Alles super von meiner Seite.


 
Vorsicht, sonst gibt es noch irgendwer der euch eine ganze Festplatte schickt und auf einem Blatt schreibt wo welche Datei zu finden ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Also wenn dann wäre ich ja für 6" Floppys. Wer mehr Platz braucht, hat eh keine Ahnung von gehaltvollen Texten


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn dann wäre ich ja für 6" Floppys. Wer mehr Platz braucht, hat eh keine Ahnung von gehaltvollen Texten


 
Ist die Floppy nicht überfordert falls Bilder dabei sind? Der Lebenslauf ist noch klein aber Arbeitszeugnisse brauchen schnell mal ein paar MB und bei Wikipedia gibt es nur 3.5",5" und 8"Disketten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Mist, meinte die 8er.
Und die fassen einige Seiten Text - bei den Bilder musst du halt mal gucken, wie du das machst. Es gibt Leute, die würden ihrer Bewerbung da noch einen kompletten 3D Shooter beilegen 
Fände ich auf alle Fälle cooler, als ne Festplatte. Wenn man sich schon mit unpraktischer Originalität von den normalen eMail-Bewerbern abheben möchte, dann doch wenigstens mit etwas, das ein gewisses Mitdenken und ggf. Können rüberbringt - und nicht nur, dass man genug Geld übrig hat, um ein paar dutzend € Hardware zu versenden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Anonyme Bewerbungen ohne Bild sind doch modern - oder man wandelt das Selbstportait in ASCII-Zeichen um, das wäre doch passend für den Job


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Warum nicht gleich eine Datasette, Lochstreifen oder wie beim ollen Moses in Stein gehauen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Hatte Thilo nicht letztens gesagt dass er Spamm nicht mehr sehen will?


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mist, meinte die 8er.
> Und die fassen einige Seiten Text - bei den Bilder musst du halt mal gucken, wie du das machst. Es gibt Leute, die würden ihrer Bewerbung da noch einen kompletten 3D Shooter beilegen
> Fände ich auf alle Fälle cooler, als ne Festplatte. Wenn man sich schon mit unpraktischer Originalität von den normalen eMail-Bewerbern abheben möchte, dann doch wenigstens mit etwas, das ein gewisses Mitdenken und ggf. Können rüberbringt - und nicht nur, dass man genug Geld übrig hat, um ein paar dutzend € Hardware zu versenden.


 
Die Idee mit dem Shooter ist genial wie kommst du auf solche Ideen? 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich eine Datasette, Lochstreifen oder wie beim ollen Moses in Stein gehauen?


 
Du kannst schon ein Riesen Paket senden mit einem Riesen Stein drin,oder mehrere, aber ich bezweifle das ein Bewerber sich eine so teure Bewerbung verschickt 



Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte Thilo nicht letztens gesagt dass er Spamm nicht mehr sehen will?



Das ist doch kein Normaler Spam Threshold, sondern Ideenreicher und  Hilfreicher Spam  Also nehme ich an es ist erlaubt oder nicht?


----------



## keinnick (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Normaler Spam Threshold, sondern Ideenreicher und Hilfreicher Spam  Also nehme ich an es ist erlaubt oder nicht?


 
Das musst Du besser Thilo fragen, inwiefern Beiträge über Steine in Paketen als hilfreich eingestuft werden... ich glaub die Chancen sind gering 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, das ist jetzt die letzte Warnung an alle, die hier off-topic diskutieren. Das Thema lautet "PCGH sucht eine(n) Volontär/in". Diskussionsthreads über den Arbeitsmarkt im Allgemeinen bitte dann in der Rumpelkammer weiterführen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Die Stelle zu bekommen, ist übrigens durchaus menschlich machbar  Gute, ordentlich gemachte Bewerbung ist dabei sicher von Vorteil.


----------



## keinnick (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Die Stelle zu bekommen, ist übrigens durchaus menschlich machbar  Gute, ordentlich gemachte Bewerbung ist dabei sicher von Vorteil.


 
Ich sag ja... keine Steine in Paketen!  Bist Du "der neue"?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

*@ PCGH_Phil*

Zwei Tage dabei und schon vom Volo zum Redakteur? Kränk!


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

@keinnick: jupp 

@Marc: Das hat Marco verbrochen  Das Gehalt wurde wohl leider nicht daran angepasst


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Du kannst das selbst ändern ^^



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das Gehalt wurde wohl leider nicht daran angepasst.


Titel sind eben wie Namen ... Schall und Rauch


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du kannst das selbst ändern ^^


 
Das Gehalt? Geiler scheiß, wann kann ich anfangen? 



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Die Stelle zu bekommen, ist übrigens durchaus menschlich machbar  Gute, ordentlich gemachte Bewerbung ist dabei sicher von Vorteil.


Bist du es, ex-blaidd? ^^


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dann hier? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das Gehalt? Geiler scheiß, wann kann ich anfangen?


Zu spät, diese Regelung war nur noch diese Woche gültig *muahahaha*


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Verflucht, und ich hatte schon beim Lamborghini-Händler meines Vertrauens angerufen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Phil hat den vorletzten und der allerletzte wurde mein Abschiedsgeschenk *g*


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



> Bist du es, ex-blaidd? ^^



Genau: blaidd -> PCGH_Phil


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Genau: blaidd -> PCGH_Phil


 
Fein fein, dann schon mal viel Erfolg bei und mit dem Haufen


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Willkommen Phil 
Viel Erfolg 
Kannst du schon sagen in welchen Bereichen man dich erleben wird?


----------



## SaftSpalte (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

wenn dann will ich zu google  . Aber schön das jemand die chance hat sich hier zu verwirklichen .


----------



## keinnick (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> @keinnick: jupp



Gratuliere und viel Erfolg!


----------



## PCGH_Phil (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Willkommen Phil
> Viel Erfolg
> Kannst du schon sagen in welchen Bereichen man dich erleben wird?



Wohl hauptsächlich Grafikkarten, Spiele(-Tweaks), Sound... mal sehen was ich sonst noch so zu tun bekomme


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Hmmm Grafikkarten... *träum*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Jetzt bewerb Dich halt


----------



## Laudian (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*

Über Grafikkarten weiß doch jeder Bescheid, Sound ist das was das Spielerlebnis wirklich ausmacht, wird leider sowohl von den Entwicklern als auch von den meisten Spielern völlig unterbewertet


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jetzt bewerb Dich halt


 
...und führe mich nicht in Versuchung! ^^
Ich hab eine Doktorarbeit zu doktorieren


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Sound...


 
Meinst du nicht, dass du mit den Grafikkarten genug zu tun haben wirst  ? Schau mal in die Datenbank und melde dich mal bei mir zum Absprechen .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ...und führe mich nicht in Versuchung! ^^
> Ich hab eine Doktorarbeit zu doktorieren



Los hau rein, das Tropfen aus den Mundwinkeln höre ich bis hier her 
Ich fühle mich für solche Sachen schon zu alt, ist schwer einem ollen Esel neue Kunststücke beizubringen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass du mit den Grafikkarten genug zu tun haben wirst



Nee, denn dafür hat PCGH hat noch ein paar andere Leute. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## keinnick (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nee, denn dafür hat PCGH hat noch ein paar andere Leute.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wer das wohl sein könnte?


----------



## dangee (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht eine(n) Volontär/in - Jetzt bewerben!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ...und führe mich nicht in Versuchung! ^^
> Ich hab eine Doktorarbeit zu doktorieren


 
hmm Dr-Arbeit abbrechen und bei PCGH anfangen? ... klingt schon irgendwie verlockend^^
Andererseits; sucht ihr auch noch im Frühjahr?


----------

